# Working for Clinique - Talent Plus



## ndeplano (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi!
  I have just been interviewed by the manager at my local Macy's for a position at the Clinique counter. She loved me, and said that would really like to have me as part of their team! However, I need to pass an interview with Talent Plus first. I am a little scared, because I don't have a lot of experience when it comes to selling things, I am good at recommending products though. Has anybody been interviewed by Talent Plus recently? Could you please help me? I am super nervous, I really need this job.


----------



## ndeplano (Oct 5, 2013)

Anybody????


----------



## emmie46 (Apr 6, 2014)

I took the talent plus interview two weeks ago and now work for Clinique.


----------



## alexandramarie (Apr 11, 2014)

_I had a phone interview with someone in HR from Estee Lauder, it went really well and has set up an interview for me with Talent+ tomorrow. I originally applied for EL only, but she asked me if I would be interested in Bobbi Brown and Clinique too. I said yes, but heres a question I have. I have read a lot that there are no wrong answers in Talent + interviews, only that your answers are suitable for the specific Brand and job position you are applying for. In saying this, would that mean that my chances of being hired would be better because I am being considered for 2 other brands? _

_After the information I have gathered so far, I know I need to express SELLING and how that is my main priority, is there any other specific things any of you would suggest? This is really important me, and I know I will do whatever it takes to achieve my goal._

_Thank you in advance to anyone who responds, I would really appreciate some advice._

__


----------



## emmie46 (Apr 12, 2014)

The Talent Plus interview determines what your top natural abilities are. There is really no way you can skew your answers. They want to see if you will be a good fit for the company.


----------



## alexandramarie (Apr 12, 2014)

Ok, great thanks @emmie46 !


----------



## alyfashions (Oct 3, 2014)

I work for Lancome , but observe the Clinique counter from a distance. 3 people including the counter manager have quit within 6 months. The expectations are high to reach goals. Also since your GWP starts Oct 6 , it will become hell. You start off liking it and then slowly start to hate everything. Hopefully your Macy's is better but thats what I observe from my store. Good luck!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Nov 28, 2014)

alyfashions said:


> I work for Lancome , but observe the Clinique counter from a distance. 3 people including the counter manager have quit within 6 months. The expectations are high to reach goals. Also since your GWP starts Oct 6 , it will become hell. You start off liking it and then slowly start to hate everything. Hopefully your Macy's is better but thats what I observe from my store. Good luck!


  Is Clinique compared to other brands worse in this regard?


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Nov 29, 2014)

With all things it really depends on the location, I mean every brand during Gift With Purchase time is going to be crazy busy but its one of the best times to make $$$ as a consultant. The only frustrating thing was when I worked for Clinique at Macy's was the fact we would run out of product fast! And it would take forever to get stock to replenish. As for turnover at the counter that was something I didn't really experience. I worked 3 years at Clinique and it was me and my counter manager the whole time. We did have a 3rd consultant but it took about a year to find someone that was not cray-cray and actually stuck around  I know after I left we were one of the Macy's locations where they combined Clinique and Estee Lauder and I think that probably caused more stress since I think they had 2 goals to meet for each brand versus focusing on one brand. I never had problems meeting my goals either, I was just part-time working to get through school and I would work a 3 hour shift and need to make $500 on most nights, no problem for me! But it might have been luck since I would always get the "after work" crowd lol.


----------

